
What a Year of Job Rejections Taught Me About Pitching Myself - bootload
https://hbr.org/2015/09/what-i-learned-from-a-year-of-job-rejections
======
kevindeasis
Woah, I actually liked this article and raised some valid points for a first
generation immigrant.

I will definitely put the tools you used in my arsenal.

edit: errr OP is not the author

